# New... please help



## catfisher (Jul 15, 2013)

I have never fished surf and never done distance casting. Im a cat man... and I have some spots near me that hold monster cats 40 plus pounds but I need to get my bait to them. I have some 7' rods with 50, 65 and 80 pound braid. They won't reach. I would guess I need to reach out about 80-100 yards. I also need strength to reel these guys in... 
What rod and reel would be good to begin getting distance. I want to spend no more than $150 on rod and about the same on the reel... 
Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

are you a bait caster kinda guy or do you use spinning gear?


----------



## catfisher (Jul 15, 2013)

I have used both and really like both. Preferably a spinning setup.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

What is the payload of what you are casting? weight n bait combined?


----------



## catfisher (Jul 15, 2013)

1.5-3 oz weight and bluegill head from a 4-6 inch blue gill cut right at gill.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## catfisher (Jul 15, 2013)

No recommendations? What about a penn torque or prevail in the 10'


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

I prefer the much thinner grip of the Prevail to that of the Torque.


----------



## catfisher (Jul 15, 2013)

That's what I thought so I bought the 10' prevail... now I just need a spinning reel to go with it. I preferably want 50 plus pound braid due to heavy cover and big cats. Ill be casting 1-3 oz weight with a 4-6 inch bluegill head. I need good not great distance. I would also like a baitrunner. I was looking at the okuma trio bait feeder bf 55


----------



## robert63 (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't let no body tell you different on okuma they had a rough past and in 2010 they purchased a new firm and created reels that are now up to quality as Penn,shimano,daiwa. Now your wanting a spinning reel like the bait feeder from okuma I don't use their spinning reels cause I'm a conventional kind of guy out of the 6 years I've been fishing with them, only one of my 7 reels broke and that was because I was casting a reel that was only meant for trolling. I looked at the trio bait feeder it seems like a well built reel for the money and from what I know I haven't found a spinning reel with a bait clicker system before that cool and would work for my catfishing application and I believe it would work for yours too. And FishOn


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

robert63 said:


> Don't let no body tell you different on okuma they had a rough past and in 2010 they purchased a new firm and created reels that are now up to quality as Penn,shimano,daiwa. Now your wanting a spinning reel like the bait feeder from okuma I don't use their spinning reels cause I'm a conventional kind of guy out of the 6 years I've been fishing with them, only one of my 7 reels broke and that was because I was casting a reel that was only meant for trolling. I looked at the trio bait feeder it seems like a well built reel for the money and from what I know I haven't found a spinning reel with a bait clicker system before that cool and would work for my catfishing application and I believe it would work for yours too. And FishOn


I cast a 4/0w all the time, lob 6/0s and 9/0s to, definatley not casting reels. The reel shouldn't have broke because of casting


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have used the trio and avenger bait feeders and they are not that great, not bad, but not on par with the big 3, I should have stuck with shimano. Just because they have a ton of bearings, and look cool does not mean they are well built. If you want a reel that will last get a shimano, penn, or daiwa.


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

I put a Spinfisher V on mine. They are braid friendly.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Check out the Pro Angler Tackle catfish rods.


----------

